# هيكل الطائرة Aeroplane Frame and Structure



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
إن جسم او هيكل الطائرة يتم تكوينه طبقا لما يعرف بالـ Monocoque Structure 
وهو خفيف مصنوع من سبائك معدنية لها خواص معينة من حيث الإجهادات والإنفعالات 
وكذلك الإهتزازات ..​ 
هذا الموضوع جميل وقد بحثت في الملتقى ولم أجد مشابه له 
لذا أحبيت إفراده بموضوع خاص 
وهو منقول من الرابط التالي :
http://gds.flyingway.com/airframe​ 
--------------------​ 

أثر: ‏»‏ airframe ‏»‏ aerodynamics ‏»‏ angle_of_attack ‏»‏ trailing_edge ‏»‏ wing 





جدول المحتويات

هيكل الطائرة
هندسة هيكل الطائرة
الأجزاء الرئيسية لبناء الطائرة
1- الجناح
تثبيت المحركات

2- الجسم
3- مجموعة الذيل
4- جهاز الهبوط
5- المحرك
الاسئلة والاستفسارات

هيكل الطائرة





هو البناء الأساسي للطائرة مستثنى منه المحركات وعدادات الطائرة ويتكون هيكل الطائرة من جسم الطائرة والأجنحة وذيل الطائرة وأنظمة الهبوط أو العجلات. ويعتبر علم هياكل الطائرات من العلوم الحديثة حيث كان أول ظهور له على يد الأخوان أولفير و ويلبر رايت في عام 1903 في الويلات المتحدة الأمريكية وذلك عندما صمما أول طائرة من الأخشاب. 

هندسة هيكل الطائرة

حيث تعتمد هندسة الهياكل على أنتاج الجسم المفضل للطائرة من حيث المرونة والسعة والمقدرة على المناورة وغير ذلك من الاسباب مع الأخذ بالاعتبار تكلفت المنتج ومواده. وهيكل الطائرة يكون عادة مجمع من عدة أجزاء مترابطة فيما بينها و لكل جزء دورة في تكوين الطائرة ، وهي كما أوردناها من قبل.



 
ويعمل المختصون على إيجاد المواد الأولية لتنفيذ التصاميم التي ينتخبها مهندسو هياكل الطائرات بحيث تتكون هذه المواد عادة من خليط معادن مثل الألمونيوم والحديد والفولاذ إلى غير ذلك من المواد، وتتميز مثل هذا المنتجات بالقوة والصلابة مع خفة الأوزان.





وعادة يعمل تقنيو وفنيي هياكل الطائرات في حظائر للطائرات ويكون لكل مجموعة من الفنيين مهمة محددة في إنتاج أو اختبار جزء معين من هيكل الطائرات








وهذه مواقع أخرى ولكن باللغة الإنجليزية
http://www.free-online-private-pilot-ground-school.com/aircraft-structure.html

Understanding aircraft structures 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuselage

The illustrated guide to aerodynamics

وهذه ملفات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

*الأجزاء الرئيسية لبناء الطائرة*





تتكون كل الطائرات فيما عدا القليل من الطائرات التجريبية ـ من نفس الأجزاء الرئيسية. وهذه الأجزاء هي:
1ـ الجناح
2ـ الهيكل (الجسم)
3ـ مجموعة الذيل
4ـ جهاز الهبوط
5ـ المحرك


*1- الجناح*

الجناح. يمتد جناح الطائرة إلى الخارج من كل جانب من جانبي الطائرة. والسطح السفلي للجناح مستٍو تقريبًا بينما السطح العلوي مقوس. يساعد هذا الشكل الانسيابي على توليد قوة الرفع التي ترفع الطائرة عن الأرض وتبقي عليها في الجو.


 
وتُصنع معظم أجنحة الطائرات من الفلز. وللجناح هيكل يتركب من قوائم طولية، وأضلاع عرضية. ويغطي الهيكل بغطاء رقيق يصنع عادة من سبيكة ألومنيوم. (السبيكة خليط من الفلزات) ومعظم الطائرات لها أجنحة كابولية مثبتة تماما في الجسم.
ولجناح الطائرة جذر، وطرف، وحافة أمامية، وحافة خلفية. فالجذر هو الجزء من الجناح المثبت بالجسم، والطرف هو حافة الجناح الأبعد عن الجسم، والحافة الأمامية هي الحافة المقوسة في مقدمة الجناح. ويزداد سُمْك الجناح ابتداء من الحافة الأمامية، ثم ينحدر للخلف حتى الحافة الخلفية الحادة كالسكين. وفي معظم الطائرات يكون طرفا الجناح أعلى قليلا من جذريه. ويسمى الجناح في هذه الحالة جناحًا ذا زاوية زوجية.
وفي معظم الطائرات تكون الأجنحة سفلية التثبيت، أي أنها مثبتة في الجزء السفلي من الجسم. إلا أنه توجد طائرات ذات أجنحة وسطى، حيث تثبت قرب منتصف علو جانب الجسم. كذلك هناك طائرات ذات أجنحة عليا، حيث تثبت الأجنحة قرب الحافة العليا للجسم. والأجنحة المستقيمة تصنع الحافة الأمامية لها زاوية قائمة مع الجسم. وتزود معظم الطائرات بهذا النوع من الأجنحة، لأن أداءه يكون ممتازا في الطيران بسرعات عالية أو منخفضة على السواء.


 
وتزود الكثير من الطائرات بقلابات. وتوضع هذه الأسطح المثبتة مفصليًا بطول الحرف الخلفي للجناحين قرب الجذر. ويتم خفض القلابات لأسفل لمساعدة الطائرة وزيادة قوة الرفع أثناء الإقلاع ولزيادة قوة السحب الهوائي أثناء الهبوط.
ولبعض الطائرات أجهزة تحكم إضافية مثبتة في الجناحين. فهناك، على سبيل المثال، جهاز تخفيف الرفع (المدادات) وهو سطح مثبت على الجزء العلوي من كلا الجناحين. ويمكن لقائد الطائرة رفع جهازي تخفيف الرفع لعمل مكابح هوائية. أما إذا رفع الطيار جهاز تخفيف الرفع في جانب واحد فقط، فإن الطائرة تميل في نفس هذا الاتجاه. وتحل أجهزة تخفيف الرفع في بعض الطائرات محل الجنيحات.
والشريحة الأمامية، سطح مثبت مفصليًا عند الحرف الأمامي قرب الطرف الخارجي لكلا الجناحين. وتنحدر الشريحة آليا ـ عند السرعات المخفضة ـ خارجة للأمام، فتساعد الأجنحة على توليد قوة الرفع. والشق، فتحة صغيرة توجد خلف الحرف الأمامي مباشرة قرب كل من طرفي الجناح. ويساعد هذان الشقان أيضًا على توليد قوة رفع أكبر عند السرعات المنخفضة.



 

*تثبيت المحركات*

تثبت المحركات ـ في كثير من الطائرات ـ إما فوق الأجنحة أو داخلها. وتوجد المحركات داخل غلاف معدني مغلق يسمى كِنَّة المحرك، يوجد عادة أسفل الجناح. وتتسع أيضًا معظم الأجنحة في داخلها لاحتواء خزانات الوقود وجهاز الهبوط. وتتوزع أنواع مختلفة من كشافات الإنارة على أجنحة الطائرة. فيوجد عند كٍل من طرفي الجناح ضوء ملاحي ملون، أو ضوء تحديد للموقع. فالضوء الموجود عند طرف الجناح الأيسر يكون ذا لون أحمر، أما الضوء الموجود عند الطرف الأيمن فيكون أخضر اللون. وعند رؤية هذين الضوئين، يمكن ـ من اللمحة الأولى ـ تحديد اتجاه سير الطائرة.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

*2- الجسم*

الجسم أو بدن الطائرة يمتد جسم الطائرة من مقدمتها حتى ذيلها. ويأخذ جسم معظم الطائرات الشكل الأنبوبي، المغطى بغلاف خفيف من الألمونيوم. وفي الطائرات أحادية المحرك يثبت المحرك عادة في الجزء الأمامي للجسم. لكن بعض الطائرات النفاثة يثبت أحد محركاتها أو كلها في الجزء الخلفي من الجسم.
ويجمع الجسم بداخله أجهزة التحكم، والطاقم، والركاب، والبضائع. ويحتوي الجسم، في الطائرات الصغيرة، على قمرة تتسع فقط للطيار وراكب واحد. ويجلس قائد الطائرة مع الركاب في الطائرة التي تتسع لما بين راكبين، وستة ركاب. وفي معظم الطائرات الكبيرة قمره منفصلة للطاقم، وأخرى للركاب والبضائع. وفي الطائرات الأضخم، مثل الطائرة بوينج 747، يكون بالقمرهـ طابقان منفصلان لكل من الركاب والبضائع.



 



*3- مجموعة الذيل*

هي الجزء الخلفي من الطائرة. وتساعد مجموعة الذيل على التحكم في قيادة الطائرة والمحافظة على اتزانها في الجو. ومعظم مجموعات الذيل تتكون من زعنفة ودفة رأسيتين، وموازن والرافعـة أفقيتين. وتقف الزعنفة رأسيا ثابتة دون حركة، لتحافظ على مؤخرة الطائرة من التأرجح يمينًا أو يسارًا. وتثبت الدفة في الطرف الخلفي للزعنفة، وتتحرك في أي من الجانبين للتحكم في الطائرة أثناء الدوران.









ويشبه الموازن جناحًا صغيرًا مثبتًا عند الذيل، ويعمل على منع الذيل من التذبذب إلى أعلى أو أسفل محافظًا على الاستقرار الأفقي للطائرة. وتثبت الرافعـة في الطـرف الخـلفـي للموازن، ويحركها الطيار إلى أعلى أو أسفل ليرفع أو ليُخفض مقدمة الطائرة.






*4- جهاز الهبوط*

أو جهاز العربة السفلي. ويتكون من العجلات أوالعوامات التي تتحرك الطائرة فوقها عندما تسير على الأرض أو الماء. ويتحمل جهاز الهبوط وزن الطائرة عند سيرها على الأرض أو الماء.
وللطائرات الأرضية نوعان من أجهزة الهبوط. ففي بعض الطائرات الخفيفة، يتكون جهاز الهبوط من عجلتين أسفل الجزء الأمامي للجسم، وعجلة ثالثة تحت الذيل، أما معظم الطائرات الأخرى فلها جهاز هبوط ثلاثي، يتكون في الطائرات الخفيفة ـ من عجلة أسفل المقدمة وعجلتين تحت منتصف الجسم، أو واحدة تحت كل جناح، وكثير من الطائرات الكبيرة لها جهاز هبوط ثلاثي يتكون من:
1ـ جهاز الهبوط الرئيسي، ويتضمن ما يصل إلى 12 عجلة أسفل كل من الجناحين.
2ـ جهاز هبوط المقدمة به عجلة أو عجلتان على الأكثر.
وجهاز الهبوط إما ثابت، أو قابل للطي. ويبقى الجهاز الثابت في وضعه الممتد طوال الطيران مما يخفض من سرعة الطائرة. أما الطائرات عالية السرعة فيتم في معظمها طي العجلات أو جذبها لأعلى بعد إتمام الإقلاع، إما لداخل الأجنحة وإما إلى داخل الجسم.


*5- المحرك*

يعتبرالمحرك المسؤل عن توليد القدرة اللازمة لتحرك الطائرة. وتستخدم الطائرات ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من المحركات:





1ـ محركات ترددية أو مكبسية
2ـ محركات نفاثة
3ـ محركات صاروخية
والمحركات الترددية هي الأكثر وزنًا والأقل إنتاجًا للقدرة من بين هذه الأنواع، بينما المحركات الصاروخية هي الأكثر إنتاجًا للقدرة.


----------



## م/ شريف المصرى (2 فبراير 2010)

برغم انه مجال مختلف جدا عن مجالى 
ولكن استمتعت بالموضوع وتابعته لاخر حرف
جزاااك الله خيرا اخى وبارك فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

م/ شريف المصرى قال:


> برغم انه مجال مختلف جدا عن مجالى
> ولكن استمتعت بالموضوع وتابعته لاخر حرف
> جزاااك الله خيرا اخى وبارك فيك


 

وجزاك الف خير أخي م/شريف المصري
وبارك فيك.​


----------



## عمراياد (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المهم


----------



## nader amin (3 فبراير 2010)

?



have a look at this. it was muslims who begun to fly


http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/...250005382&pagename=Zone-Arabic-News/NWALayout


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 فبراير 2010)

عمراياد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المهم


 
العفو وشاكر مرورك..​


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا يا د محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 فبراير 2010)

nader amin قال:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

مشكور على التنويه مهندس نادر أمين 
وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## ابراهيم ابوالعزم (26 فبراير 2010)

بجد استفدت كتير جدا شكرا على المجهود الكبير دة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مارس 2010)

nartop قال:


> شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا يا د محمد


جزاكم الله الف خير
 مهندس nartop


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مارس 2010)

ابراهيم ابوالعزم قال:


> بجد استفدت كتير جدا شكرا على المجهود الكبير دة


 
العفو مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## يحيى سلمان (13 مارس 2010)

*سوريا*

شكراً يا اخي على هذه المعلومات الهامة


----------



## zeeezooo (13 مارس 2010)

*شكراً يا اخي على هذه المعلومات الهامة*​


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (26 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك وزادك علما.


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ...


----------

